# Sun Dome/Sun Pipes....anyone had one fitted?



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

Our stairway is quite dark. We debated having a window fitted last time we decorated but it was too much mither.
Sun pipes have improved such a lot so we have decided to get one fitted.
Lots of companies claiming theirs are the best.
Accrylic domes claim to be more efficient than polycarb and don't yellow with age.
Anyone had it done and have any advice to pass on? Best make etc?
The actual fitting will be straight forward as where it is going is at a low point on the roof and the ceiling would be only approx 2 mtrs below in a straight line.


----------



## sheddy (13 Jan 2020)

Can’t help but check if the major players have a showroom/demo site.


----------



## TissoT (13 Jan 2020)

I have fitted a few over the years, personally I would put your money towards having a window fitted it would be a better result.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Jan 2020)

The amount of light increases by the square of the radius of the pipe. Double the radius, and the amount of light that passes through is 4 x more. Triple it and it is 9 times more.

Therefore, the biggest is the best, by far. However, compare the size of a pipe to a window, and it is still dismal.

Further, a window brings light in that can bounce off the walls and lighten the room. A sun dome usually shines from top to bottom and reflects less around the space, especially if the floor is dark.

Any improvement by sun pipe companies are restricted by the square rule and no amount of marketing hype will change the ratio of size vs light.

To put it in non-mathematical terms, the difference is minimal, because it is almost impossible to get a hole the size of a reasonable window. Nevertheless, in a tunnel, even a burning match helps.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2020)

The short answer is yes they work very well.
Cost may be prohibitive depending on what's required 

Get 3 quotes from local independent trades


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

Yellow Saddle said:


> The amount of light increases by the square of the area of the pipe. Double the area, and the amount of light that passes through is 4 x more. Triple it and it is 9 times more.


I'm not saying that you are wrong, but did you really mean '_area_' or did you mean '_diameter_'? I can see why the amount of light getting in might be related to the square of the diameter since the area of the opening is. If it is the square of the area then it is proportional to the 4th power of the diameter, which sounds surprising!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not saying that you are wrong, but did you really mean '_area_' or did you mean '_diameter_'? I can see why the amount of light getting in might be related to the square of the diameter since the area of the opening is. If it is the square of the area then it is proportional to the 4th power of the diameter, which sounds surprising!




I am wrong. It should read radius. I'll edit my post. Thanks.


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The short answer is yes they work very well.
> Cost may be prohibitive depending on what's required
> 
> Get 3 quotes from local independent trades


When I worked in the roofing materials industry these were new and 'sounded' good. The stats I read on the new generation are excellent (if I can believe them). £250 upwards plus fitting it appears


----------



## Dave7 (13 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I'm not saying that you are wrong, but did you really mean '_area_' or did you mean '_diameter_'? I can see why the amount of light getting in might be related to the square of the diameter since the area of the opening is. If it is the square of the area then it is proportional to the 4th power of the diameter, which sounds surprising!


Oohh my head hurts.
I must say, in all honestly, we have some varied and smart people on cycle chat.
Thats a genuine compliment to many members.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Oohh my head hurts.
> I must say, in all honestly, we have some varied and smart people on cycle chat.
> Thats a genuine compliment to many members.


Ha ha. I am checking the forum while I take a break from the puzzle game I am working on which is based on an _*inverse square law*_... I have shown the prototype to a few people and their eyes tend to glaze over. One friend was trying awfully hard to be nice when I asked for her opinion...

"_So, Col, do you, er, do you honestly think that there is... much of a market for *that kind of thing*?_"  



As for light pipes... My sister had one put in her kitchen extension, which wasn't really ideal for a roof window. The pipe does seem to let a significant amount of light in. I used to think that the kitchen was a bit gloomy and it hasn't seemed on my subsequent visits.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (13 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. I am checking the forum while I take a break from the puzzle game I am working on which is based on an _*inverse square law*_... I have shown the prototype to a few people and their eyes tend to glaze over. One friend was trying awfully hard to be nice when I asked for her opinion...
> 
> "_So, Col, do you, er, do you honestly think that there is... much of a market for *that kind of thing*?_"
> 
> ...


I'll now have to buy one, won't I?


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> When I worked in the roofing materials industry these were new and 'sounded' good. The stats I read on the new generation are excellent (if I can believe them). £250 upwards plus fitting it appears



Its the fitting that throws the spanner in.. 
Sometimes its very easy and a lot requires scaffold and a fair bit of internal work. 

Brilliant for bungalows


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Its the fitting that throws the spanner in..
> Sometimes its very easy and a lot requires scaffold and a fair bit of internal work.
> 
> Brilliant for bungalows


My Mr Fixit thinks it will be simple. We have a low level extension so a short ladder will get him onto the top roof and he will be fitting it only about 2 mtrs(ish) higher.


----------



## Dave7 (14 Jan 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha. I am checking the forum while I take a break from the puzzle game I am working on which is based on an _*inverse square law*_... I have shown the prototype to a few people and their eyes tend to glaze over. One friend was trying awfully hard to be nice when I asked for her opinion...
> 
> "_So, Col, do you, er, do you honestly think that there is... much of a market for *that kind of thing*?_"
> 
> ...


Do you know if the roof bit was a dome or flat panel?
The dome people claim they are more efficient and to me the principle 'sounds/looks' right.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2020)

My dad was looking at them about 10 years ago to brighten up the gloomy kitchen of their bungalow. He figured they we're too expensive for what they were... so he got a small Velux window fitted in the loft and instructed one of his children (me) to cut a big rectangular hole in the kitchen ceiling and box off the area between the Velux and the hole with plaster board. 

For my rudimentary DIY skills, it seemed like a very daunting task, but was easy enough once i got going. The trapezium shaped shaft looks really smart. The amount of light is somewhere between more than adequate and amazing. Far far better than a piddly little light well would have been. All credit goes to my Dad... he had some brilliant ideas


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> My Mr Fixit thinks it will be simple. We have a low level extension so a short ladder will get him onto the top roof and he will be fitting it only about 2 mtrs(ish) higher.



There the nice ones


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> My dad was looking at them about 10 years ago to brighten up the gloomy kitchen of their bungalow. He figured they we're too expensive for what they were... so he got a small Velux window fitted in the loft and instructed one of his children (me) to cut a big rectangular hole in the kitchen ceiling and box off the area between the Velux and the hole with plaster board.
> 
> For my rudimentary DIY skills, it seemed like a very daunting task, but was easy enough once i got going. The trapezium shaped shaft looks really smart. The amount of light is somewhere between more than adequate and amazing. Far far better than a piddly little light well would have been. All credit goes to my Dad... he had some brilliant ideas



I like velux windows as you also get the opening so heat out and air in..


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Do you know if the roof bit was a dome or flat panel?
> The dome people claim they are more efficient and to me the principle 'sounds/looks' right.


Flat panel. I can't remember ever seeing a domed one.


----------



## Drago (15 Jan 2020)

Have you considered switching on a light?


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jan 2020)

I have one in an upstairs bathroom which has no windows. It's a domed type and despite the roof being north facing that room seems more consistently illuminated than a nearby east facing room with a window in it (other than at or soon after sunrise).


----------

